# "TetraParadise" My entry into the IAPLC 2015 contest



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

*deleted* unfortunately (as pointed out - thank you - cannot upload until end of competition


----------



## Mike Vart (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

picture not showing up.


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

The way I am reading the rules I don't think you are supposed to show this until the contest is over...



> Entry disclosed on internet and/or magazine without consent of Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd. shall be disqualified from this Contest.


Edit: Great tank though!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

> *The submission of the identical work to the following ADA-authorized local contests being held around the world are approved only if the applicant shall not release the work by the Internet, publication or any distribution media prior to the official result announcement by ADA.


just curious, let's say i want to apply for the contest next year, i shouldn't start my journal here? or i can still continue the journal, just don't release the best pictures of the tank that are going to the contest?


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

No journal, you keep it top secret. Luckily all Okedokey showed was his stick-figure plan but I see he took it down anyway. If you have anyone over to your house you have to blindfold them lol j/k.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Exactly, my schematic was written in invisible ink


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian Mc said:


> No journal, you keep it top secret. Luckily all Okedokey showed was his stick-figure plan but I see he took it down anyway. If you have anyone over to your house you have to blindfold them lol j/k.


lol. how about AGA contest? same?

Bump:


Okedokey said:


> Exactly, my schematic was written in invisible ink


maybe i should remove all my pictures...


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure about the AGA, maybe somebody else knows.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian Mc said:


> Not sure about the AGA, maybe somebody else knows.


but take a look at this thread.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=461217&page=10


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know if anybody has ever been disqualified for this but most people entering the comp are aware and don't show their entries until it is over.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought the contest photo couldn't be published before the results are done but set up and growth photos were fine. I've seen many threads here and elsewhere on setting up and growing out scapes that were entered in contests.


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

I have too Kathyy, I dunno. The IAPLC is the only contest that has these rules I am aware of. I am not a contest guru (you could tell by my tank) but I know some people (like Mot I believe) never show anything until it is over.


----------

